# What kind of holiday do you have planned?



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

What are you doing for Thanksgiving?

I plan to drive to Athol with my wife, spend time wih about 20 family members from her side of the family.

On Friday I hope to get out to Harvard to shoot full auto at a range while my wife does some shopping.

Regards,
Craig


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

Eat turkey, sleep on a big fat chair.........Ahhhhhhhhh Bliss


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Sleep then drink heavily so I can stand to be with me family for dinner.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

mikey742 said:


> Sleep then drink heavily so I can stand to be with me family for dinner.


LOL. Yeah, family togetherness... :A: :-k :crazy: That's why I volunteered to pull a double on Thanksgiving, that and the holiday pay. My plan on thanksgiving? Midnight shift into the holiday, 1200-2400 on the holiday itself. I'll eat my turkey next week.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Eat Turkey, Drink Beer, Sleep, I'd like to eat a :kitty: but somehow I just don't see that happening for the moment............:fun:


Here Kenny, this one even has her legs spread open:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I am cooking for my entire family as I do every Thanksgiving. On the menu is a big fat turkey (brined overnight, makes for the JUICIEST turkey ever), loaded mashed 'taters, green beans stir-fried with garlic, like 80 different kinds of stuffing, cranberry dressing and an ocean of gravy. My mother takes care of dessert, it'll probably be her vanilla pear pie as usual. After I have stuffed myself silly, I am unbuckling my pants and planting myself on the couch for the annual after-gluttony food coma. When I awaken from my holiday hibernation, I'm gonna booze it up until the cows come home, hopefully without regurgitating my turkey dinner 4 times... you know, like the cows do.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Just Going To Kick Back And Enjoy !!!!!


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

I don't see why I have to give thanks for eating a turkey. I mean, I give thanks everyday I have :kitty: Isn't that thanks enough?


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

Eat the bird and drink heavily so I can get through my wife's mother's annoying whining and naging... so I can go to sleep easily.


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

SOT_II said:


> What are you doing for Thanksgiving?
> 
> I plan to drive to Athol with my wife, spend time wih about 20 family members from her side of the family.
> 
> ...


Craig,
I let my membership lapse, and of course I have my boys on Friday. Let me know sometime you want to go shooting out there. I'll bring the full auto M4, and a few cases of ammo. You game?

Oh yeah, Turkey day, only about ten relatives. Finally a nice quiet T-Day

Paul


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

have u noticed how ugly those dangly bits on a turkey is lol



under his chin  


awwwww we dont have thanks giving in england.... but i will crack open a bottle or
2 of wine and wish u all the best for the holidays:kiss: 


here's to u all :martini: happy holidays!! "hic"


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)

Needed an excuse to avoid family chaos = voluntary double 1600-0800. Turkey sandwich will do just fine.


----------



## Future_MALEO_019 (Oct 30, 2005)

Mandatory early dinner with the family, escaping there to eat again with my girlfriend's family. Not looking forward to meeting the grandparents. If it were legal I'd be drinking heavily.


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Eat Turkey, Drink Beer, Sleep, I'd like to eat a :kitty: but somehow I just don't see that happening for the moment............:fun:


You want to eat a cat? That sounds gross. 

As for me I got all the big holidays off. I'll be eating dinner with the family at the in-laws, then off to my sisters for DESSERTFEST 2005. Have a safe Thanksgiving everyone. :t:


----------



## meeko1 (Nov 12, 2005)

I get to work a quality 16 hour shift...... CHAAAA CHING


----------



## coppah914 (Dec 7, 2004)

Nurse a hangover by way of bloodymarys with xtra stoli.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Im covering for a buddy who has kids 7 am Thursday till Friday 7am and then my regular shift 7am friday to 10 pm Friday night ,then got to do my regular 24 sunday. 

Hopefully it will be mostly sitting in the station eating chinesse food and sleeping  .


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

stm4710 said:


> Hopefully it will be mostly sitting in the station eating chinesse food and sleeping  .


Hopefully, I'll be sitting at a desk enjoying 12 hours of quallity DVDs on my laptop!


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

All you people who are working you are luck and those of you who are working doubles I'm green with envy, that would be a nice chuck of change and get me out of dinner.


----------



## fjmas1976 (Aug 27, 2005)

Turkey and a bottle of Jack Daniels.......perhaps if I am feeling festive a couple of cold Miller Lites. Back to work the next day to listen to people bitch and moan about how much they ate while I cut their hair. I love the holidays............. ](*,)


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Well Mikey, as it sit's right now and has been been for the past few years, Turkey day is the only holiday I'm guarantied to have off. Hell I don't answer my phone if I see the station calling. 10 to 1 I might get forced #-o if I answer. So I deal with the dinner, then the cup of coffee acts as the timer before I turn key and run.:woot:


I too will be out before the coffee cups hit the table I know a few bars that open around six so I will escape to one of them.


----------



## lokiluvr (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm workin' a 12,,,,,0600-1800


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Working Midnight to 8am, hopefully get held over until noon or called in at 8pm because someone wants to spend more quality time with their family (or bottle by that point). Squeeze dinner in between and enjoy some of the homemade pies my grandmother always makes. Go back in at Midnight feeling stuffed, but happy!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

We have the Festivus Dinner, The Airing of Grievances, and then The Feats of Strength.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Well change to my plans worked the over night (wens.) and now picked up a detail at a football game for a couple of hours. Get out of that then dinner then nap then a few pops. :beer:


----------

